# Saturday night beer haul......



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

left to right....

Dogfish "90 minute IPA", Avery "The Reverend", Long Trail "Double Bag" ale,
North Coast "Brother Thelonius", Ommegang "Hennepin". If anyone would like more specific info on any of the beers, ( Style of Beer, ABV, etc.) let me know!


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Just picked up a sixer of New Belgium 2 Below. One of my favorite seasonals.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Love that Hennepin!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

adsantos13 said:


> Love that Hennepin!


Yeah me Too! Basically anything from Ommegang. Great beers for the money!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I love the 90 minute, its great from a sniffer at about 45 degrees or so. I paid a visit to the Ommegang brewery up in Cooperstown over the summer, really cool place. They make some really great beers, I think at the moment Three Philosophers may be my favorite from them. If anyone is going to be up around that area, highly reccommeded to go on the tour/tasting.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Gregg said:


> I love the 90 minute, its great from a sniffer at about 45 degrees or so. I paid a visit to the Ommegang brewery up in Cooperstown over the summer, really cool place. They make some really great beers, I think at the moment Three Philosophers may be my favorite from them. If anyone is going to be up around that area, highly reccommeded to go on the tour/tasting.


Ditto on the Three Philosphers- that was my p/u last week. I've been meaning to take that tour, maybe this summer:ss


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

newcigarz said:


> Ditto on the Three Philosphers- that was my p/u last week. I've been meaning to take that tour, maybe this summer:ss


I may join you in a weekly "Saturday Beer Haul" thread, I try and make a trip while running errands every Saturday afternoon. Ommegang is a little off the beaten path up there, but when you enter the grounds it feels like your in Europe. Friendly staff, and a cool shop with food, glasses, books, clothing, etc. Of course they also sell their beer, but the weird thing is they display Duval but by law aren't allowed to sell it, since they don't brew it on the premises.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Gregg said:


> I may join you in a weekly "Saturday Beer Haul" thread, I try and make a trip while running errands every Saturday afternoon. Ommegang is a little off the beaten path up there, but when you enter the grounds it feels like your in Europe. Friendly staff, and a cool shop with food, glasses, books, clothing, etc. Of course they also sell their beer, but the weird thing is they display Duval but by law aren't allowed to sell it, since they don't brew it on the premises.


Yeah i found it interesting that they are Affiliated with Duval :ss


----------



## tiptone (Jul 30, 2006)

I tried another of the Dogfish Head Midas Touch on Friday evening. Sure doesn't drink like it's 9% ABV but it definitely is.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

tiptone said:


> I tried another of the Dogfish Head Midas Touch on Friday evening. Sure doesn't drink like it's 9% ABV but it definitely is.


Anyone have a chance to try the 120 minute? 20% ABV, aged a few years smooth as silk and the alcohol barely noticable. :dr


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Gregg said:


> Anyone have a chance to try the 120 minute? 20% ABV, aged a few years smooth as silk and the alcohol barely noticable. :dr


Had it, too over the top IMHO. Of the 3 DFH IPAs I like the 60 minute best; it just seems the most balanced.

My beer haul last Saturday was a 6er each of Left Hand Sawtooth (won't buy again) and Pete's Wicked (haven't had it in awhile).


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

txmatt said:


> Had it, too over the top IMHO. Of the 3 DFH IPAs I like the 60 minute best; it just seems the most balanced.
> 
> My beer haul last Saturday was a 6er each of Left Hand Sawtooth (won't buy again) and Pete's Wicked (haven't had it in awhile).


The 90 is my favorite out of the 3, and is not one many people I know love.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Gregg said:


> Anyone have a chance to try the 120 minute? 20% ABV, aged a few years smooth as silk and the alcohol barely noticable. :dr


120 min is a special Treat, too expensive in my opinion. The 90 and 60 are
definitley worth the money. The 90 is dangerous @ 9 % ABV. You have to watch your consumption.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

newcigarz said:


> 120 min is a special Treat, too expensive in my opinion. The 90 and 60 are
> definitley worth the money. The 90 is dangerous @ 9 % ABV. You have to watch your consumption.


I paid 9.99 for a '04 120 a few weeks back, and I thought it was fair for something I would only drink once in a blue. You have to figure, it has 4 times the alcohol of a normal beer!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Gregg said:


> I paid 9.99 for a '04 120 a few weeks back, and I thought it was fair for something I would only drink once in a blue. You have to figure, it has 4 times the alcohol of a normal beer!


If you think about it that way, you're right. I'm drinking a 90 min. Right now.
It is soooooo good. Seems like we have similar beer tastes Gregg! :ss


----------



## NCatron (Sep 7, 2005)

Picked up a sixer of Sierra Nevada Bigfoot Barleywine '07. For $10 this is a fantastic price for a Barleywine. And it tastes great too. Gonna have to get another sizer next weekend.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

NCatron said:


> Picked up a sixer of Sierra Nevada Bigfoot Barleywine '07. For $10 this is a fantastic price for a Barleywine. And it tastes great too. Gonna have to get another sizer next weekend.


Yes! That is a great beer! I love barleywine ales. A nice variation is the Smuttynose Wheat Wine Ale. Great! :ss


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

NCatron said:


> Picked up a sixer of Sierra Nevada Bigfoot Barleywine '07. For $10 this is a fantastic price for a Barleywine. And it tastes great too. Gonna have to get another sizer next weekend.


Bigfoot rocks! I bought Old Nick a lot and when I found the store out of it once upon a try the manager suggested I try the Bigfoot. I pick up Bigfoot over Old Nick now. It is really saying something for Sierra when they can produce a beer that competes with a brewery that opened in 1581.

The Pete's is gone so I have had more of the Left Hand Sawtooth Ale. The latest bottles have seemed to taste much better, perhaps that first one I had was mishandled or something. While the beer still seems a little out of balance to me, I am considering trying their milk stout that my store also just added to their cooler.


----------

